# New BBQ joint in PeaRidge........



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

next to Chick fil A........ Shanes BBQ
Excellent ribs, Brunswick stew and peach cobbler. WiFi is available and large flat screen tv's. Hickory is used to smoke the meat but not over powering.
Will be back........ For sure


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Good review, but whats with the sad face??? Not as good as expected?


----------



## wflgator (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw they were close to opening the other day. Will have to check it out.


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

Oops


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Don't know where he came from*



jaster said:


> Good review, but whats with the sad face??? Not as good as expected?


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Thats better


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I drove by there last night and there was not a place to park in the entire parking lot.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I've eaten at Shane's many times over the last couple years. Always a great meal and service is always top notch.


----------



## PRMath1 (Feb 23, 2013)

*Opens today..... Last nite was practice*



reelthrill said:


> I drove by there last night and there was not a place to park in the entire parking lot.


Run with the families of the crew


----------

